# bad debt



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

i have two accounts a 2 fast marts and a ravies gas station that have not paid are contract say,s pay with in 15 day we keep calling but still waiting what if any thing can i do it is killing my pockets we pay liability inc with no cash comining in i cant keep it up is it true you can put a lien on them:crying:


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

go in and confront the owner/manager about the situation and do not leave until you get paid.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Im not a lawyer but i beleive you have to make improvments to the property to put a lein on it . Snow plowing is not an improvement


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

paphillips;366469 said:


> Im not a lawyer but i beleive you have to make improvments to the property to put a lein on it . Snow plowing is not an improvement


his right, thats the ohio law..can't speak for other states..


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

I think Clarklawn is on the right track but with one modification. I'd ask to see the owner/manager. If they give you a line of crap I'd take my trailer and park it in a gas pump bay. Then I'd park whatever else I had to take up some other gas bays and then go back in and see if he suddenly has money. No need to be loud or confontational or unprofessional. They get the hint pretty quick and you're not doing anything except "gassing up " you're equipment.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

go to bantam court and have the proper papers served


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*How old are the Invoices*

Hey I would walk in and present the store manager with the bills and request to be paid the paid for stuff all the time. But you need to look at how old are your invoices? that makes a difference on how I would approach it.

Ray Grimes


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

During a storm we haul snow..... always looking for new dump sites.....


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

BOSS550;366695 said:


> I think Clarklawn is on the right track but with one modification. I'd ask to see the owner/manager. If they give you a line of crap I'd take my trailer and park it in a gas pump bay. Then I'd park whatever else I had to take up some other gas bays and then go back in and see if he suddenly has money. No need to be loud or confontational or unprofessional. They get the hint pretty quick and you're not doing anything except "gassing up " you're equipment.


Then he would have the vehicles towed and then he would be out more money.Just try to go in there and find the mananger and reason with him tell him your story that you need to get paid you can not afford to carry this any longer.

RCGM
brad


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

deadbeat payers need beat


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Rcgm;369246 said:


> Then he would have the vehicles towed and then he would be out more money.Just try to go in there and find the mananger and reason with him tell him your story that you need to get paid you can not afford to carry this any longer.
> 
> RCGM
> brad


THey won'ttow'em if he's sitting there waiting to get paid!. But on second thought, I like the suggestion of sending it to a collection agency even better. It won't be as quick but it should get results.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I gotta know
how far behind are there?
You say pay in 15 days, but is it day 16 or day 120??????
This matters a lot.


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

well it,s been over 35 days now the thing is these two gas stations are corp out of virginia we have called and faxed with no answer so now that this big storm is coming thay wont be plowed we gave tham notice and still no responce yeah think thay will call now well we sent it to collections most of are accst are great thay pay fast small buss i have never had to go throu this with them thank s for the help


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

ok
You will be lucky to get paid by any business in under 30 days, I don't pay my suppliers any faster than that (or whenever the credit card comes  )
and big businesses have SLOW accounts payable
I think you are cutting off your nose to spite your face.

15 days is very fast, no big corp can respond that fast.


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

LoneCowboy;371260 said:


> ok
> You will be lucky to get paid by any business in under 30 days, I don't pay my suppliers any faster than that (or whenever the credit card comes  )
> and big businesses have SLOW accounts payable
> I think you are cutting off your nose to spite your face.
> ...


well vthere the one that said it will bpay in 14 days well the storm came and that called and we got the money so all is well payup


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm in the same situation with 2 lawn customers. One I plow for the other Just lawn. The first one owes 350 for lawn and 120 for snow. The second owes 270 for lawn, I have sent letters and sent letters. I called the second guy and he promised the check in two days, well its been 2 weeks now and nothing. The first just refuses to pay, I think I'm going to pile some snow at the end of the drive for them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*saying..*

saying I saw once...
you ask for credit, i no give, you get mad,
i give credit, you no pay, i get mad
better YOU get mad...
hehehe

My dad and I have had people who don't pay before and we like to go visit them. Talk to the person in charge and usually start with... "are you happy with the job done?" that is usually followed by "yes" and then well you need to pay your bill. If you are tight, hey thats business people get tight, but dont tell us your going to pay and then don't. We need an agreement so lets write this down. Balance $1000, give me something now... then when and how much can you pay. We have always found that if someone is having a problem paying and its a long time we have to see them eye to eye. Everyone either hides behind the phone or can't be found. This way there is no paper shuffle, its your eyes and mine. Remember you are trying to build a relationship in business, maybe some day you will need some extra time on something. One the same note I have been in a bind before and had to go see a supplier and say "look here is $500 towards the $5000 I owe you, I'll have some more next week and hopefully then the balance" and its worked. Hope it helps a bit.


----------

